# A3 S-line / S3 information from Audi UK



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This information is extracted from an Audi Bulletin. Addionally I have been informed that the roof spoiler will not initially be added to UK S line cars :

The S line package is available on :
3.2 quattro S line 6 speed manual and DSG[/*]
2.0 TDI S line DSG[/*]
Standard Specification
The S line models have the following specification over and above Sport models:
18â€ â€˜5-Arm designâ€™ (RS 6 style) alloy wheels fitted with 225/40 R 18 92Y tyres[/*]
Sports front seats with leather bolsters and â€˜Speedâ€™ cloth available in 2 colour schemes[/*]
Illuminated vanity mirrors[/*]
Perforated leather-trimmed 3-spoke Sports steering wheel (manual)[/*]
Perforated leather-trimmed 3-spoke Sports steering wheel with gear shift paddles (DSG)[/*]
Black cloth headlining[/*]
Perforated leather gear knob[/*]
Please note that the 18â€ â€˜5-armâ€™ design alloy wheel will not be available on any A3 model except these S line models.

Price

Model/Basic/VAT/Total/OTR
2.0 TDI S line DSG / Â£17,548.94 / Â£3,071.06 / Â£20,620.00 / Â£21,280.00*
3.2 quattro S line 6 speed manual Â Â Â / Â£20,136.17 /Â£3,523.83 Â Â Â / Â£23,660.00 / Â£24,365.00*
3.2 quattro S line DSG / Â£21,327.66 / Â£3,732.34 / Â£25,060.00 / Â£25,765.00*
* figure quoted is based on worst case for the purposes of Graduated Vehicle Excise Duty and is valid as at 4 December 2003.

These prices offer the S line models at a premium of Â£700.00 above Sport models.

Options
Options for S line models will be priced in line with current Sport models. Â However, alloy wheels, seats, upholstery and steering wheel changes will not be available on S line models.

Colours
The S line models will be available in 2 interior colour schemes.

Seats / Dashboard / Carpets / Headlining
Black / Black / Black / Black
Black & Silver / Black / Black / Black

In addition to the current A3 exterior paint colours, Avus Silver and Misano Red can be ordered at the standard metallic paint upgrade price.

Ordering
All S line models will be available to order from 19th December 2003. Â


----------



## Cameo (Oct 5, 2003)

Mmm, seems pretty good value- very tempting.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've just noticed that the external piccy doesn't have the RS6 wheels on.

Hey, don't blame me. I'm only the messenger! :


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Is the suspension the same as the Sport then?

So basically, part leather seats (looks like same style as the full sport vienna leather seats) and the RS6 alloys for Â£700. Good deal. But is a reflection on how well or not the A3 (3.2 particularly?) is selling?

Will those 225/40s on 18inch make the car appear lower, as the wheels fill the arches more? Sorry, can't do the sums: wheels 2.5cm bigger, tyres 1.1cm lower profile?

Scotty, was there something else you were expecting? You mentioned some special news in another thread?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The new news has been put back so hence so has my comments on it! Â :-X

I'll check on the suspension as I didn't realise it's not in that bulletin and had previously been advised that it would include quattro gmbh suspension.

To be honest I thought the 3.2 sport suspension was quite taught as it was.

As for how well it's selling - I don't know on a model for model basis but I know that Audi are pushing to get as many 3.2 lumps as they need.


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for this info scoTTy, gives me time to get the spec of my car exactly right before ordering starts on Friday. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I always though that it needed some bigger alloys on the A3 so the 18"'s are a welcome addition. Love the look of the RS6 replicas as well which helps ;D.

Overall it looks a very good value pack and for me it's worth getting. I'm a sucker for big alloys ;D .

Not sure which interior to go for. I like the look of the two tone, just very worried about how dirty that silver cloth is going to get. It's not going to be as easy to keep clean as silver leather. Mmmm more thought needed I think.

But either way it should look the fantastic ..... Avus Silver, RS6 alloys and the Votex bodykit (dealer fit).

Can't wait ;D


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks scoTTy. I thought it might have been put back.

I had assumed the 3.2 suspension was quattro gmbh (like the suspension on the Sport model for the old A3).

Somewhere else I read that the suspension on the S-line would be stiffer but not lower. I would be very interested to see how it compares to the Sports suspension. You're right, I doubt it's any stiffer, just better tuned.

Have you heard any murmurings about a revision to the Sports suspension from Audi? There are quite a few disgruntled German customers pushing for Audi to investigate how badly the Sports suspension reacts to bumps at high speed. I haven't noticed it so far, but then again our motorways are obviously better quality and we don't travel as fast!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

*UPDATE*



> All UK SLine cars will have the 18" RS6 wheels as standard but they do not start production until week 8 and as such the car has not been photographed with them yet.
> 
> The suspension on the S Lines will be the standard sports suspension not from quattro GmbH.


As I said earlier, it is quite firm as standard.

With regards the bouncing, it was not a know issue to my contact.


> The only issue they have had was with Standard and SE suspension whereby the difference between it and that fitted to the sports model was too low and as a result too hard for non sports models. Therefore the suspension from week 36 was changed to a softer setting more suitable for non sports models.


Finally if you are waiting on an S3 the it will not be available until the end of 2005 at the earliest, assumming it gets confirmed to be built.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Looks good to me, hopefully will be ordering soon!

Not sure about the silver/black seats though, I think they look a bit 'Max power' ....a bit like a Focus with white dials trying to look sporty! Shame the red leather isn't an option.

Thanks for the info Scotty.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Cheers scoTTy!

The germans claim the S-line suspension (at least for them) is different from the Sports suspension, which has led to one guy having his suspension changed to the S-line after he demonstrated the problem with his TDI Sport to the dealer. Apparently the bouncing does not happen with the S-Line suspension.

I guess Audi will keep quiet about this one; assuming there is something to keep quiet about. I haven't noticed this problem in my day-to-day use, and I doubt many will. It's probably restricted to certain stretches of road, and Audi will just treat those cases on an individual basis - I guess that's what they are doing in Germany (unless the dealer was just being particularly nice on the above occasion!).


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

At least the A3 S-Line isn't a "limited edition" as on the TT 

Wonder how long it'll be before thr S-Line alloys, paint etc is available on standard A3's?? :-X


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> I know that Audi are pushing to get as many 3.2 lumps as they need.


Probably not for the A3 though, eh?  ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

<confused> sorry m8 what do you mean?

It's selling well. ???


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> <confused> sorry m8 what do you mean?
> 
> It's selling well. Â ???


It was just a sarcy comment how they'll need the 3.2 manual's for the TT soon 

Not trying to make out the A3 wasn't selling well :-/

Just ignore me.... :


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I thought it was quite funny! But then I don't expect the 3.2 A3 to sell at all well.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ohhh, I'm with you know. :


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

ScoTTY,

If you read this....... is it possible to order the RS6s and fit 'em to a TT.

And is so, how much are they. 

Cheers.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The official answer was "No".

It's one of the first questions I asked when I got the details.

Although the Audi UK answer is no, I actually don't know the new A3's PCD, offset etc etc. All I know is that when I enquired I was told that it wasn't approved for fitment to any other vehicle.

I think that now the A3 and TT have different floorpans it's not like it was with the old A3 where many things were transferable.

As I said the official answer is no but I'm not sure whether it's actually feasible though.

I have also heard (not from Audi) that the RS6 wheels will be out on the A4 range. I guess it wouldn't be a surprise if at somepoint they also made it to the TT.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, scoTTy.


----------

